# Beta stays beside heater



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

i recently got a new beta to add to my 35 gallon tank.
about a day after i got her,she kept hiding behind the little heater thing.
is this because she's cold? or because she's not such a great swimmer?
i know for a fact my tank has a strong underwater current because my tetras are having some trouble swimming in a certain direction.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Betta may simply be trying to find the area that has the least water movement. They do not particularly like high flow rates.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

use something to control or spread the flow of your filter.

People think betta's aren't good swimmers, but they also think bettas live in 1 gallon of water.


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

agreed,bettas should be in "fish tanks" not plastic clear cups.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Betta's especially males are not that fast of swimmers compared to tetras.

They do like to hide or have some cover and they tend to be hoverer's. They like a cave or some floating plants to hang out in. I have found they don't seem to do as well with other types of fish. But there are exceptions.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> use something to control or spread the flow of your filter.
> 
> People think betta's aren't good swimmers, but they also think bettas live in 1 gallon of water.


Well a gallon tank is better then those 1-2L Betta kit tanks and for sure way better then the cups.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

i often have fish that hide behind heaters because they are scared when they are new. The only other time they hang out behind heaters are when they are sick


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd say your betta is hiding.

35 gallon is HUGE for a betta, especially if it's not densely planted/decorated. As mentioned, bettas don't particularly enjoy strong currents or out in the middle of "nowhere". They also don't like fast swimming or agressive fish. They will stress out the betta.

Secondly, remember your betta breathes air, so they won't particularly like the depths of tanks either. So you'll probably find him hanging out close to the surface at times.

Have you tried the "betta hammock"? It floats and will provide some private spot for your fish. otherwise, densely plant your tank to give lots of covers.

HTH


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You know, most of the literature around regarding betta's, or general knowledge, agrees with most of what is said here.

Due to circumstance, I ended up putting a male betta into my Father's 75g planted tank. The tank has things which the betta should not enjoy:

1) Depth
2) Fairly high flow rate
3) Nippy neighbours: tetras, SAE's

However, I've never seen a happier betta. His colours are 10x what he had in a much smaller space. He is an excellent swimmer and often patrols the whole tank. He has no time or patience for the tetras and will chase them away. Even with his long fancy fins, he gets around quite well.

So based on this, I would say the most important aspect is to ensure there are some hiding places, preferably near the surface (this 75g has huge anubias leaves that have grown to, and out of, the surface) that your betta can relax and hide in. Aside from that, they can swim and compete for food and space perfectly fine.

I don't think I would keep one with tiger barbs, but tetras and smaller caracins seem to be fine.

Just my experience.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

what kind of beta is it. My old fancy betta didn't like the flow not only because they generally don't but also his fins where huge


----------

